# Productivity App



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love the games available for the fire but what would truly make the fire useful to me is some really good serious productivity apps. Something that can take my Open Office or Google Docs document and work with them.  I don't use Microsoft Office, don't see why I should pay for it when I can get it for $0.  I see Office Suite Pro 5 and Documents to Go 3.0 Main App.  What do you think of the apps and any other office tools apps?  I like the ability to test drive the software before buying but not at the expense of getting the truly great app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Quickword QuickOffice comes pre-installed on the Fire. It will open Word docs...

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that a free one or is that a demo?  I have no problem with a free demo, a lot of companys that make paid apps will do that, it lets me see if the app is worth it first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It should already come on the Fire.  It's on mine.  Look under Apps > Device.  It's one of the pre-installed apps.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I apologize, though, I believe that only allows one to "read" the docs, not edit them.  And it's QuickOffice, sorry.  I was thinking about Word docs...I'll fix my post.

Yes, sorry, that's just a reader.  You can also edit Google docs using the web browser.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont want to sound like I'm been funny, but why not use a device that was designed for such a purpose? Laptop/Tablet ect


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I dont want to sound like I'm been funny, but why not use a device that was designed for such a purpose? Laptop/Tablet ect


Convenience. If I'm pecking away already on my Fire, and I get that bug to alter a document or create a new one (so long as it's not gargantuan in length), why bother starting up an entirely different device when I can fire up Office Suite (which I really like), create a document, and toss it in Dropbox?

But, that's just my preference.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Smart Office is free at Get Jar. It got some bad reviews, but for the price you can see if it will work for your needs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And there's a QuickOffice Pro trial (I think) at 1Mobile.com

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I enjoy getting my email on the Fire.. guess its just laziness on my part - not having to bring up my laptop.  I've been using Enhanced Email.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Right before the Fire came out both QuickOffice Pro and OfficeSuite Pro were the Amazon FAOTD. I tried them both and stuck with OfficeSuite Pro. It works better for me, and attaches to both Google Docs and Dropbox, so I have access to all of my files.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorite productivity app is calengoo. Synge with tootle so I can see schedule on my Dash by my bed.


----------

